# Apache



## bamcis (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anybody know what file Apache reads to get the time zone offset for the httpd-access.log?


----------



## gilinko (Feb 28, 2009)

To my knowledge, apache uses the system time (date) for all logs.


----------



## bamcis (Feb 28, 2009)

Where does it get the system time from? What file?


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

What do you want to do?


----------



## cajunman4life (Mar 1, 2009)

I would guess it's not coming from a file at all, but from a system call...


----------



## bamcis (Mar 1, 2009)

My server is set to EST, however my httpd-access.log is showing +0000 instead of -0500


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe the format in httpd.conf is wrong.


----------



## bamcis (Mar 1, 2009)

Let me rephrase that. I have an offline server and am trying to trouble shoot it. The httpd-access.log file is showing all entries with +0000. I assume that is UTC. However, when I look at the files I accessed at a particular time several weeks ago they show different. For example if the log shows I accessed a particular file at [10/Feb/2009 17:33:00 +0000] the time is correct, because I accessed the file at 17:33:00 EST. However the log file is showing I accessed it at +0000. That would be UTC. When I look at the file on my PC at home it shows the file was created at 17:33:00 and my PC is set to EST. 

So, I am trying to figure out where Apache is getting the +0000 from. I checked the server BIOS time today at 1700 and it showed todays date at 1700.


----------



## bamcis (Mar 1, 2009)

What should I be looking for in the httpd.conf to see where Apache is getting it's time stamp from?


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

Is apache running in a jail?


----------



## bamcis (Mar 1, 2009)

I really do not know what "jail" is. I am pretty new. All I really have is the hard drive and I am trying to trouble shoot it. The server is not running.


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

What is the full path of the logs?
What is the output of `$ grep jail /etc/rc.conf`?


----------



## bamcis (Mar 1, 2009)

Again, all I have is the hard drive and I am examining the files themselves. It IS NOT in "jail" though. There is no jail directory.


----------



## trev (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't now if this is the problem or not, but Apache v1.3 has a longstanding time-related bug wherein when daylight saving begins or ends, Apache does not notice and continues using the "old' time. The only way to get it to notice the time offset change is to restart it.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 8, 2009)

For the googling masses, this has been answered on the -questions list.
Also, apache not noticing timezone changes is not an apache bug, but an OS feature^Wbug.


----------

